
Central Banking for All: A Public Option for Bank Accounts [pdf] - mrjaeger
https://greatdemocracyinitiative.org/wp-content/uploads/2018/06/FedAccountsGDI.pdf
======
poster123
No thanks. Inevitably there would be political pressure on the Federal Reserve
to extend "loans" to the poor that become handouts.

